# New P S 4 and .O.D. Ghost



## tiny roach (Jan 17, 2014)

My son got the P S 4 , for X mas. Included was the new Call of Duty, game , Ghost. 

I was so excited , to give it to him, he got it two weeks early.

OK........the PS 4 , is great, but Ghost.......no . The game was a rip . The maps suck , and he was totally let down with it, and has already chucked it in a drawer.........what a waste of money, on that game .

Yeah...........I was buzzed, and left off the C, in my thread title............crap !!!!


----------



## HighnessBC951 (Jan 17, 2014)

lol, yea. Same game; new cover. COD is dead. He didnt like the extinction (alien) mode? Thats about the only decent thing i liked about the game.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 18, 2014)

Battlefield 4


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2014)

plenty of people on cod still

ghosts isnt too bad , but i like blops 2 better he most likely can trade in the game at game stop or eb games depending which one you have for a different game


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> plenty of people on cod still
> 
> ghosts isnt too bad , but i like blops 2 better he most likely can trade in the game at game stop or eb games depending which one you have for a different game


Agreed , Blops , much better , My man got me to try, Battlefield 3, and next I'll try 4 , next.........like BF 3 , tho, deciding, should I buy 4, ........anyone played 4 , and if so, any opinions on it.

I get into old SOCOM 3 rd person shooters........I'de have to say , Socoms are what got me into gaming, I was more a "on line scrabble Player " until I tried SOCOM .

Blew my man and our son away, .........they thought I'de never , ever , play a shooter game.

BTW........love playing Oblivion, too, but its more for "adventure " , than to really do well, its just a cool game.

Skyrim, I have , but my man likes that one more, so I usually never have a chance to get far on it .


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Agreed , Blops , much better , My man got me to try, Battlefield 3, and next I'll try 4 , next.........like BF 3 , tho, deciding, should I buy 4, ........anyone played 4 , and if so, any opinions on it.
> 
> I get into old SOCOM 3 rd person shooters........I'de have to say , Socoms are what got me into gaming, I was more a "on line scrabble Player " until I tried SOCOM .
> 
> ...



i love battlefield 4 except all the fucking recon snipers but it's not too bad if well hidden. I've played cod up to black ops and when blops2 came out.. I never bothered because all previous we're the same. I assume ghost is like that too. So battlefield hands down for me. I'm waiting for watch dogs and elder scrolls online.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 20, 2014)

HighnessBC951 said:


> lol, yea. Same game; new cover. COD is dead. He didnt like the extinction (alien) mode? Thats about the only decent thing i liked about the game.


He says , the game was such a let down , he never tried that part of it .


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 20, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> He says , the game was such a let down , he never tried that part of it .


I knew when they did black ops 2 to quit playing cod lol. They make so many of them, they have to name them like cod modern warfare.. Cod mw2 and cod mw3 then they got black ops and black ops 2 and now ghosts.. Every one of them are basically a map pack in my eyes.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have ghosts for x box 1 played it once, saw it was like Medal of Honor war fighter so I put it back in the case and play battlefield 4 instead lol.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 21, 2014)

fir3dragon said:


> I knew when they did black ops 2 to quit playing cod lol. They make so many of them, they have to name them like cod modern warfare.. Cod mw2 and cod mw3 then they got black ops and black ops 2 and now ghosts.. Every one of them are basically a map pack in my eyes.


Thats EXACTLY what he says..........exactly !!!!!

He's into some game called "Blacklight" , online , now , on the P S 4..........until he finds one worth spending some of his "saved for a car" money , on .

Any suggestions , for a 3rd person Socom style , gamer?


----------



## steve4x4 (Jan 24, 2014)

i've played all the COD for years, but ready to make the switch over to BF


----------



## steve4x4 (Jan 24, 2014)

fir3dragon said:


> I knew when they did black ops 2 to quit playing cod lol. They make so many of them, they have to name them like cod modern warfare.. Cod mw2 and cod mw3 then they got black ops and black ops 2 and now ghosts.. Every one of them are basically a map pack in my eyes.


so true...map & weapon pack, few new perks, and a new $60 price tag


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jan 24, 2014)

I played Battlefield 4 on my PS4, and I loved it. I'm just talking about the campaign mode. I don't have any broadband to do the online playing right now, which sucks a fat one! Anyways the campaign was pretty long and was fast paced. I thought it kicked ass. I was glad that I picked it over COD: Ghost. I had bought the past 4 Call of Duty's for the PS3, but I was tired of a game that I could beat in 1 sitting. These games cost way to much to beat that damn fast. Anyways I would recommend Battlefield 4 to anyone.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm back on my P C , with the old game " Conqest" subtitle "Frontier wars" ...........its old , but a blast to play, imo.


----------

